

Uber Takes on Lyft with Aggressive "Shave the Stache" Mobile Billboard - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/05/uber-takes-on-lyft-with-aggressive-shave-the-stache-mobile-billboard/

======
bkyan
I think this ad will actually help Lyft ...

